# Grooming table - anyone use/seen this one?



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

So I've decided I'd be the one combing/brushing Mochi everyday, and the GF gives him the weekly baths (pretty good deal IMO.. maybe not) but I have my selection of combs to take away my manhood, the #011 #005 and wood pin brush combs.

I think my missing piece of equipment is the table because it's hard getting Mochi to sit still. He does a good hour, but then starts rolling over and makes it difficult.

Anyone use this? And if not, any other good ones out there? Looking for arm and table bang for the buck sort of deal 

http://www.groomers.com/item/therapet-hydraulic-table-w--swivel-top-24-x-36/192199/


----------



## Kathy Berrena (Feb 24, 2008)

*Grooming table*

It looks nice! I use a Champagne table for toys and I have the tall model. I also have Champagne's ring side table and am very happt with both. Good luck and happy grooming!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice price! Wonder what the freight costs? I am still looking for a grooming table. This table weighs 75 pounds, I was hoping I could take the table out on the deck during the Spring/Summer to groom. 

I have got to check the freight on this one! I haven't decided if I am going to stand up or sit down to groom Dexter.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I was looking at this table, but I wasn't sure Pepper would fit. Still, I thought it was a great deal for the money.

If you find that Mochi won't stand for the whole process you can try breaking up the grooming sessions into smaller time allotments. An hour is a long time for a young pup to sit or stand still.

Another idea is to lay him down and groom one side at a time. I comb/brush Pepper out while I'm sitting (on the sofa or bed) and he's laying across my lap. We do one side and then the other. I saw a breeder grooming her Afghan hound in a similar manner, but on a large grooming table. Pepper actually dozes off while I'm grooming him! I find this method much easier than having him or us both stand for the whole process.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

How big is Pepper?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks pretty fancy but I don't see the need for the lift unless you have different sized dogs that you groom. Also I'd be a little concerned about the legs being under the table instead of one at each corner if you are going to use a chair. They might interfere with where you want the chair legs. Ours is just a simple one, 24" x 36" 30" high and after going through several chairs, Pam found one from a Restaurant Supply on the internet, Superior Products, that's a bar chair.

If you are going to stand up all the time maybe the lift would be better but otherwise we like our setup.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i use a baby changing table...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

An adjustable table would probably costs more than this table. 30" height would be a good sitting groom, about the height of dining room table. I understand what you are saying about putting a chair under the table. This grooming table really looks like a standing groom table.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> How big is Pepper?


Pepper is about 9-1/2" or 9-3/4" at the shoulders and maybe 13" from neck to base of tail.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Wanda, Amanda has that table and some others have bought it too. You might PM her, but I think she's off at the national for now!


----------



## letter4tony (Jan 30, 2009)

I ended up getting this one.

http://www.groomers.com/item/therapet-grooming-table-w-arm/192225/

$59.19 with Arm,
$4.99 for Noose

I'll let you all know how it works out


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero and I are still enjoying the ironing board. :wink:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Cicero and I are still enjoying the ironing board. :wink:


Wow, he's a step up from what my guys get, the washer or dryer


----------

